# Good or Bad Design?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have found a few of these around town all leaking when you flush. Sometimes you can get them to stop leaking sometimes not. 

So....... do you guys like the design?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Stewped...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a shioty design if u ask me, pissy floors just waiting to happen

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm guessing a c/o ?? Eff having to open that to drain it...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

nice idea but CRRRappy design!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Kohler, right?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Kohler, right?


Crane.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Easy fix would be to slide a 5 gal happy homer bucket under it.:thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

There is nothing a tube of mighty putty wont fix.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Kohler, Amercian Standard, Crane and a couple others did this at one point in time. It is a good idea, but the screw driver style expansion plug sucks. 

Hodes sells a wing nut style from 1/2" to 1 1/4" I keep on the truck and they work great. http://www.hodesco.com/default.aspx?page=item detail&itemcode=90-869


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I use what ratz uses

I always feel under the trap when pulling an old urinal so I don't set it on the floor and bump the plug. Sure fire way to make them leak.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the design, leaks are good for business........:laughing:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

some play-dough and silicone WILL FIX THIS!!:laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I love the design, leaks are good for business........:laughing:


 
You got that right!!!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> There is nothing a tube of mighty putty wont fix.


 silicone?


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

This also a common problem on bottom spud urinals clean em silicone the shoot out of new spud and they will last about 3 or 4 hours they really s. ck. will never use exterior trapped urinal again . Best solution to that problem above would be to trip and smash porcelain and install new urinal without leaky clean out good luck


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Piper34 said:


> This also a common problem on bottom spud urinals clean em silicone the shoot out of new spud and they will last about 3 or 4 hours they really s. ck. will never use exterior trapped urinal again . Best solution to that problem above would be to trip and smash porcelain and install new urinal without leaky clean out good luck


... Dope the spud for the drain on an exterior trapped urinal, never had any problem with those.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Piper34 said:


> This also a common problem on bottom spud urinals clean em silicone the shoot out of new spud and they will last about 3 or 4 hours they really s. ck. will never use exterior trapped urinal again . Best solution to that problem above would be to trip and smash porcelain and install new urinal without leaky clean out good luck


That's what happened. :laughing:


----------

